# nezff's equipment list



## nezff (Jan 9, 2011)

Mitsubishi WD73738 3D 73" TV
Onkyo TX-SR-876S
Emotiva XPA-5
Klipsch RF63s (Cherry)
Klipsch RC64 (Cherry)
Klipsch RF62s (Black)
Elemental Designs Dual A5-350 Subwoofers
Sony BDP-S570 Blu-Ray Player
PS3 (320GB)
XBOX 360 Elite (250GB)

All custom power cables and speaker cables DIY.


----------

